# Arimidex v Aromasin?



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

*Which do you prefer?*​
Arimidex 5946.83%Aromasin6753.17%


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

just had some interesting posts from trenzyme on another thread and thought i would ask the question and see what everyone thinks.

looking to see what people think when used with either oral or injectable

effectiveness and how you felt all round

main thought though was being able to run dbol and feel really good.

discuss....


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i find adex fine(aromasin still better imo) for test but as ive said aromasin for dbol


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Used both and imo aromasin is much better


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

i would use arimidex during cycle and aromasin in pct along with nolvadex


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

maged said:


> i would use arimidex during cycle and aromasin in pct along with nolvadex


Any reason you choose to use adex over aromasin on cycle mate.. other than cost,


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

what benefits do aromasin give you that adex does not?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

only used adex not tried aromasin


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Adex occupies estrogen and aromasin kills estrogen, both around 60% i think. As which one is better, can't help ya sorry :confused1: I use letro.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

have heard letro to be harsh on cholesterol and a real sex drive killer, but cant say ive researched it only what people have said on here.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I would rely on adex if I am going up the dosages or running tren.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> I would rely on adex if I am going up the dosages or running tren.


why do alot of people prefer aromasin then and say its better?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Copy and paste

Aromasin (Exemestane) is a steroidal suicide aromatase inhibitor, which means that it lowers estrogen production in the body by blocking the aromatase enzyme, the enzyme responsible for estrogen synthesization. (1)(2)(3)

This stuff was developed to fight breast cancer in post-menopausal women, who need a particularly aggressive therapy, and for whom first line defenses such as SERMS (Tamoxifen) have not worked. This should be our first clue in inferring that this stuff is pretty strong, or at least stronger than some of the other compounds which are used to fight breast cancer.

Aromasin and Side Effects

Aromasin averages an 85% rate of estrogen suppression (4), so its clearly a very effective agent for bodybuilders and other athletes wanting to avoid estrogen related side effects such as gyno, acne, or water-retention brought on by aromatizing steroids. Specifically, Exemestane dose this by selectively inhibiting aromatase activity in a time-dependent and irreversible manner (hence the "suicidal" portion of its name, I guess).(7)

As with most of the compounds in this class, it also causes a reasonable rise in testosterone levels (6), and as you may have guessed, this rise in testosterone means that Exemestane can also cause androgenic sides(8)(9)(10). As you can see from the chart below, exemestane is very effective at both lowering estrogen (estradiol) and raising testosterone:

FIG. 1. Estrogen and androgen plasma levels after 10 d of daily exemestane (25 or 50 mg) in healthy young males (mean SD; n = 9-11). To convert to Systeme International units: estradiol, picomoles per liter (x3.671); estrone, picomoles per liter (x3.699); androstenedione, nanomoles per liter (*0.003492); and testosterone, nanomoles per liter (x0.03467). (13)

So we can see that 25mgs is a very effective dose from that chart, right? As an added benefit, exemestane not only increases testosterone and lowers estrogen, but it also increases IGF levels (11).Additionally Worth noting is that Aromasin may possibly be less harsh on blood lipids (14)than some of the other (similar) compounds we use in the world of bodybuilding or athletics (other AIs). It also has, at best no effect on IGF, and at worst could lower (13) it. AIs are very tricky with regards to inconsistencies in IGF levels.

Unfortunately, you need to take Exemestane for a week to reach steady blood plasma levels of it, and exemestane has a life of 27 hours (12.).

The ability of exemestane to lower estrogen levels by the aforementioned 85% makes it a very nice choice for use in any cycle where aromatizing steroids are used. In addition, since its not too harsh at all on blood lipid profiles, its a very good choice for longer cycles. Its ability to raise both testosterone levels also seem to suggest that it would be a very nice addition to a Post-Cycle-Therapy (PCT).


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bmc said:


> Copy and paste
> 
> Aromasin (Exemestane) is a steroidal suicide aromatase inhibitor, which means that it lowers estrogen production in the body by blocking the aromatase enzyme, the enzyme responsible for estrogen synthesization. (1)(2)(3)
> 
> ...


Not in males it doesn't as i have to point out everytime someone cut pastes this article.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Not in males it doesn't as i have to point out everytime someone cut pastes this article.


how effective is it males?

at what dosages too?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> have heard letro to be harsh on cholesterol and a real sex drive killer, but cant say ive researched it only what people have said on here.


It does kill sex drive and gives you dry joints but you soon realize that a small dose it all that is needed. I've tried adex in the past and it didn't much for me, could of been bunk gear i don't know for sure but next cycle i'm gonna try aromasin to see how i get on.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> It does kill sex drive and gives you dry joints but you soon realize that a small dose it all that is needed. I've tried adex in the past and it didn't much for me, could of been bunk gear i don't know for sure but* next cycle i'm gonna try aromasin to see how i get on*.


im planning on the same, already posted question on dose in another thread as i wanna try the dbol again, had to stop this time as feeling real sh1tty. but apparently when used with aromasin is much better. was also going to throw in proviron too.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wouldnt you be better using nova for dbol ? As nova will let dbol do it's job to it full potential


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

that was another i was going to ask at some point.

on current cycle i am using adex 0.5mg e3d and did so from day 1

when i took dbol at the start after 8 days i had a small lump under right nipple began using nolva at 20mg everyday and after 5 days lump was gone.

i had to stop the dbol because i was just so sluggish and tired and no appetite.

if i used aromasin as my ai would the use of nolva still be necessary if dbol sides flared up?

one thing im confused on though, not sure if you can answer is how can i feel so crap on dbol with adex and then get told if i used aromasin i would have basically been fine and have the sense of well being i was supposed to get?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

The first time i tried dbol i got gyno symptons within two weeks, was on 0.5mg of adex eod, bumped it up to 1mg ed and symptons got worse, went to 2mg a day and the symptons didn't get any better. 5 days of letro 2.5mg ed the symptons disappeared completely and ever since i've used 1.25mg eod during any cycle. Like i said early could of been bunk adex but i may try dbol again as a kickstart along with the aromasin next cycle.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

don1 said:


> A lot of people feel like crap on dbol for the 1st few weeks including me , I've just run androl at 50mg a day for a boost on my current cycle and got no sides at all apart from good strength and focus increase whilst training, try aromasin next time see how you get on , some steds some of us just don't get on with them,


il give it a go and see how i get on with the aromasin. if it doesnt work then i know dbol is just not for me.

how do i go about dosing with aromasin, if say i did 30mg dbol and 25mg aromasin for 4 weeks then half the aromasin for the remaing 8 weeks. il be using test e and deca as my injectables.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I think 12.5mg of aromasin eod is a common protocol, i'm sure others chip in with more opinions.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> I think 12.5mg of aromasin eod is a common protocol, i'm sure others chip in with more opinions.


is that enough not heard that one before however i may be wrong.


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> Any reason you choose to use adex over aromasin on cycle mate.. other than cost,


1-cost

2-u need some estrogen to build up muscles, so with aromasin u will block most of it


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> what benefits do aromasin give you that adex does not?


aromasin works well with nolvadex or clomid, while arimidex doesnt work well with nolvadex or clomid, thats why aromasin is prefered during pct!


----------



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

I would use Aromasin (Exemestane) if I could choose, and 20mg ED is perfect. It has a positive effekt on cholesterol. Be sure your Aromasin is human grade, but it is expensive.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

maged said:


> 1-cost
> 
> *2-u need some estrogen to build up muscles, so with aromasin u will block most of it*


no ai will block 100% of estrogen so you will still get benefits of estrogen


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

dbol recently absolutely murdered my appetite. felt tired and sluggish and felt worse for it.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

freeline said:


> dbol recently absolutely murdered my appetite. felt tired and sluggish and felt worse for it.


same symptoms i had, but apparently using aromasin it will be different.


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> no ai will block 100% of estrogen so you will still get benefits of estrogen


yes no ai blocks 100% of est. but u need the estrogen level not to drop from a certain level... try taking letro and see how ur gains will be in a cycle...


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> same symptoms i had, but apparently using aromasin it will be different.


interesting. i cut the dbol short because of it and tbh until i read this nearly put me off using it again. might have a little looksie about the aromasin secret.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> is that enough not heard that one before however i may be wrong.


to litttle for dbol imo mate , like i said 50mg dbol with 25mg aromasin was very good with min bloat no fat fingers or puffy face and none of the horrable lethargy , i didnt get any hardening like tbol but did look quite good ..lean and full, when im cruising on 200ish mg test ew i take around 12.5mg e3d


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

have heard bad things on letro, would rather try aromasin as im concerned on long term health of cholesterol


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> *to litttle for dbol imo mate *, like i said 50mg dbol with 25mg aromasin was very good with min bloat no fat fingers or puffy face and none of the horrable lethargy , i didnt get any hardening like tbol but did look quite good ..lean and full, when im cruising on 200ish mg test ew i take around 12.5mg e3d


i only did 30mg for 2 weeks and had to stop, would there be any point in increasing the dose next time round?

i was just going to keep it same and see if things improve.

you think the dose needs to go up ?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> i only did 30mg for 2 weeks and had to stop, would there be any point in increasing the dose next time round?
> 
> i was just going to keep it same and see if things improve.
> 
> you think the dose needs to go up ?


thats upto you mate, you could start with 30mg dbol 25mg aromasin and up the dbol 10mg ew and see how it gose ,


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

is 25mg necessary with dbol could you not just use 12.5mg throughout the 12 weeks and use nolva if you get problems with estradiol from the dbol?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> is 25mg necessary with dbol could you not just use 12.5mg throughout the 12 weeks and use nolva if you get problems with estradiol from the dbol?


Yeh I start low and up if you need to, what's the 12 week cycle ,


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

well i was planning on using tbol but since trenzyme mentioned to me about feeling great on dbol with aromasin im prepared to try it once more to see if it improves otherwise i know dbol is just not for me.

cycle would look like this

weeks 1-4 dbol 30mg ed?

weeks 1-12 900mg test e

weeks 1-10 600mg deca

weeks 1-12 1000iu's hcg

weeks 1-8 igf 50mcg training days (5days a week)

weeks 1-12 proviron unsure on dose

weeks 1-12 aromasin again unsure on dose

standard pct weeks 15-19 nolva 20/20/20/20 clomid 100/100/50/50


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> is 25mg necessary with dbol could you not just use 12.5mg throughout the 12 weeks and use nolva if you get problems with estradiol from the dbol?


nolva will help for gyno but not the lethargy, you need to lower the estrodiol not just block it, . imo 25mg ed aromasin is good dose for 30-50mg dbol, i think if you wanted to to use more dbol you need more aromasin


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> well i was planning on using tbol but since trenzyme mentioned to me about feeling great on dbol with aromasin im prepared to try it once more to see if it improves otherwise i know dbol is just not for me.
> 
> cycle would look like this
> 
> ...


deffo 25mg a day for that mate


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> deffo 25mg a day for that mate


so i could get away with upping the dose of dbol and still using 25mg a day

is that 25mg a day for a full 12 weeks? or just for the dbol.

sorry for all the questions just wanna be safe and have a good cycle.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Trenzyme said:


> deffo 25mg a day for that mate


Yep that's a big one' you'll love the igf , Provo wouldn't bother personally and I'd run hcg up to pct start date and aromasin


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

don1 said:


> Yep that's a big one' *you'll love the igf *, Provo wouldn't bother personally and I'd run hcg up to pct start date and aromasin


the full 12 weeks? thats gonna be expensive on aromasin, your suggesting 15 weeks thats 105 tablets.

definately looking forward to the igf from the hours of reading and talking with people in the gym about it.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

was only thinking of proviron to amplify test effects and increase libido while on deca really.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> so i could get away with upping the dose of dbol and still using 25mg a day
> 
> is that 25mg a day for a full 12 weeks? or just for the dbol.
> 
> sorry for all the questions just wanna be safe and have a good cycle.


no probs mate, id say 25mg ed all the way, as for the dbol start at 30mg see how you feel a week in and go from there


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> was only thinking of proviron to amplify test effects and increase libido while on deca really.


add it if you got it mate but its not a must


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> add it if you got it mate but its not a must


by the sounds of things the money i might have spent on proviron will be going to aromasin now.


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

I've got to say aromasin isn't expensive, I suppose it depends on your source


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

@mars1960

It says it would go well with steroid cycles because how good it is at getting rid of oestrogen,surely if you know this isn't the case surely the website would know about it?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Copy and paste......again

Developed to help fight breast cancer, Aromasin is one of the most powerful estrogen suppressing compounds available for body builders taking anabolic steroids. Additionally, it also raises testosterone in the body, which is a bonus for bodybuilders during post-cycle-therapy.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

il see how much i can source it for, if dbol sides flare on 25mg of aromasin is the 20mg a day of nolva still recommended to combat this on top of aromasin?

also how can you tell when you have supressed estrogen too much, would it not be the same sluggish tired feeling i previously experienced just a thought?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

il see how much i can source it for, if dbol sides flare on 25mg of aromasin is the 20mg a day of nolva still recommended to combat this on top of aromasin?

also how can you tell when you have supressed estrogen too much, would it not be the same sluggish tired feeling i previously experienced just a thought?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BigRichG said:


> il see how much i can source it for, if dbol sides flare on 25mg of aromasin is the 20mg a day of nolva still recommended to combat this on top of aromasin?
> 
> also how can you tell when you have supressed estrogen too much, would it not be the same sluggish tired feeling i previously experienced just a thought?


yes nolva will work for that purpose mate but its unlikey youll need it, supressing it to much will lead to a dip in libido and very stiff joints


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> yes nolva will work for that purpose mate but its unlikey youll need it, supressing it to much will lead to a dip in libido and very stiff joints


thanks mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bmc said:


> @mars1960
> 
> It says it would go well with steroid cycles because how good it is at getting rid of oestrogen,surely if you know this isn't the case *surely the website would know about it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

If the websites wrong it's wrong. Personal experience the stuff is sh1t hot and will be using it in every cycle from now on

Again imo it works better than adex


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Isnt aromasin more expensive? I mean i want to try it but it looks like armidex can just be dosed sllightly higher to make up for effectiveness and still have some left?..

Like what doseage of aromosin is equivalent to what doseage of armidex?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

What mars1960 said.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14671195 Pharmacokinetics and dose finding of a potent aromatase inhibitor, aromasin (exemestane), in young *males* (free full text available)

Edit:

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/85/7/2370 since I'm posting anyways

Edit2:



Paul_k2 said:


> Adex occupies estrogen and aromasin kills estrogen, both around 60% i think. As which one is better, can't help ya sorry :confused1: I use letro.


Not precisely, but you're close. Arimidex binds reversibly to aromatase (the enzyme which causes conversion to estrogen), and aromasin binds irreversibly to aromatase. Arimidex can cause a rebound after discontinuing the use of the substance. And both need a while before they really start reducing the estrogens in your body (since they bind to aromatase, which stops conversion, so estrogen in the body is still there). The exact numbers of estrogen suppression can be find in the links I posted.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

bmc said:


> If the websites wrong it's wrong. Personal experience the stuff is sh1t hot and will be using it in every cycle from now on
> 
> *Again imo it works better than adex*


Yes it does, the studies show this to be a fact.

The whole point really is not wether it works better than adex but what works best for the individual for the purpose and the sole purpose is to try our very best to keep a good balance of T > E, wether it be by using adex or aromasin. Some will find they can keep a better balance with adex, some with aromasin.


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Not wanting to hijack your thread but it seems like a relevant question that has not been clearly answered yet.

what dose and at what interval should be taken for:

1) Arimidex

2) Aromasin

I have just received Altraz (anasrolzole tabs) 1mg. I have been advised .25mg e3d but this seems low to me?


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Naneek said:


> Not wanting to hijack your thread but it seems like a relevant question that has not been clearly answered yet.
> 
> what dose and at what interval should be taken for:
> 
> ...


Anyone please?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Naneek said:


> Not wanting to hijack your thread but it seems like a relevant question that has not been clearly answered yet.
> 
> what dose and at what interval should be taken for:
> 
> ...


depends on your cycle mate


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> depends on your cycle mate


Tri test 400 twice a week

Duo Tren 250 twice a week

Hyge HGH 333IU ed

Thats it in a nut shell. thanks for you assistance.


----------



## Mr.Reiny (Aug 10, 2010)

maged said:


> i would use arimidex during cycle and aromasin in pct along with nolvadex


Exactly the same thing goes for me. You can't really compare them because each one has it's own use.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

> ]Adex occupies estrogen and aromasin kills estrogen' date= both around 60% i think. As which one is better, can't help ya sorry :confused1: I use letro.
> 
> With this been the case does that mean their would be more chance of estro rebound if stopping the use of adex dead from a dose of .5 eod rather than tapering the dosage down for a week or two before stopping? I've only ever used adex but am opting for aromasin for my next cycle


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry to disagree but i have now read this whole thread and seen a few comments saying you should definately run aromasin at 25mg on this guys cycle. IME i have always only ever run aromasin at 12.5mg and on harsher cycles than his. I would suggest start at 12.5mg and see how it goes


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Would you run it the full cycle duration mate?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

RMC... said:


> Would you run it the full cycle duration mate?


I would yes


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but would you run aromasin in PCT too?


----------



## bb1 (Nov 8, 2010)

i use 30mg aromasin on cycle. does the job for me!!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of people are like me - they have loads of dianabol in a drawer, their little voices calling "eat us".

I'm thinking of using dbol with aromasin to make it, well, like tbol. There are 200 blue hearts in a drawer, but even 2 a day bloat me so much that I can't slide my wedding ring on or off. I get some water from testosterone, but the powerful, long-lasting methylated estrogen that is formed when aromatase nibbles on dianabol is absolutely terrible - the queen of gyno. I'm either cutting, or want to do a "clean bulker" (doesn't everyone?).

Dbol is a bulker alright, but a dirty, estrogeny one from the 1950s. Estrogen means fat in all the girly places. Mrs Zorrin, who is thai, has some pre-op transexuals working for her (don't ask). After 6 months of estrogen, you'd never know they were gay men (apart from their adams apple, or when they get in a strop)

I do four 6 weekers a year (currently "rip blend" (short esters) and 100mg anavar, for 42 days). I'm thinking of doing 6 weeks of dianabol and test prop with aromasin - nice and cheap. If I could do 150mg of prop eod, and 50mg of dbol, and keep the bloat under control with aromasin, I'll be very happy.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv only used adex upto now, 1mg 1-2 ew is enough for me 1mg eod on nearly 2g test was over kill.

This time round I'm going with aromasin starting with 12.5mg eod see how I go.


----------



## letusadvance (Dec 24, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Iv only used adex upto now, 1mg 1-2 ew is enough for me 1mg eod on nearly 2g test was over kill.
> 
> This time round I'm going with aromasin starting with 12.5mg eod see how I go.


Sweet, do let us know how it goes. I'm interested in the issue.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

used arimidex last cycle and aromasin this cycle. finding aromasin much better to be honest. both from ADC


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

Itchy Nips said:


> only used adex not tried aromasin


is there a 'Most Helpful Comment of the Month Award' ?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

BigRichG said:


> what benefits do aromasin give you that adex does not?


This is stuff I've picked up during the last years but don't have any links to them unfortunately:

Aromasin: increases IGF-1 levels, no effect on cholesterol.

Arimidex: decreases IGF-1 levels, bad on cholesterol.

Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

grizzzly said:


> This is stuff I've picked up during the last years but don't have any links to them unfortunately:
> 
> Aromasin: increases IGF-1 levels, no effect on cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Correct but it's not used by many because it's expensive.


----------



## Damo79 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi guys sorry to join in on your thread im still trying to work out how to use the forum

just a question also regarding estrogen levels , got soom bloods done and my test came back

TESTOSTERONE * >52.0 nmol/L 7.6 - 31.4

17-Beta OESTRADIOL * 506 pmol/L 44 - 156

I thought my e2 was low as I have sore joints muscle pain , frequent urination erectile dysfunction

no gyno , no water weight , low fat my motivation for gym has gone , weights are going down

but looking at these results looks like my e2 is way high !?

even though I have very high test levels is it still better to get my e2 right down to between 20 -30 and would that solve my problem ??

Thanks for any imput !


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Damo79 said:


> Hi guys sorry to join in on your thread im still trying to work out how to use the forum
> 
> just a question also regarding estrogen levels , got soom bloods done and my test came back
> 
> ...


Start your own thread you will get more replies. You just press the start a new thread button!

Pretty sure test and e2 levels are proportionate so if both are high then on but it one high and one low then you have a problem.


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

it seems more people are gearing for aromasin.

i been advised to use adex when i start my test e cycle. would i be better of going with aromasin esp if its better on cholestrol levels.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Is Aromasin really much better on lipids? I always thought that lowing estrogen when test was high is what causes the problem. Not the drugs them selves?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

aromasin every time


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Adex done very little for me so I wouldn't bother with it


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Adex done nothing to me abd aronasin even less. Letro everyday @ 2.5mg for me


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Haven't tried any yet....but obviously Nolvadex masks the estrogen efects so to speak, adex kills estrogens but aromasin prevents androens to convert into estrogens...so obviously it should anyone's be choice, as adex does kill the estro levels but with aromasin the test you're jabbing is used up 100 % ( ish ) as it doesn't convert. I'm trying to express here that, the idea is not to waste any test and prevent it from converting. This way your X amount of test shot should be realy X amount of test shot with no leaks. Do I make sense ? its 2 : 20 in the mornin here...sorry.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Aromasin - as I remember reading many times that Adex is bad for blood lipids while Aromasin has no effect on them.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

wod said:


> Isnt aromasin more expensive? I mean i want to try it but it looks like armidex can just be dosed sllightly higher to make up for effectiveness and still have some left?..
> 
> Like what doseage of aromosin is equivalent to what doseage of armidex?


Not much in the price to be honest. I'm going to use aromasin for first time on next cycle. I'm going to go with 12.5mg per day. You seem to pay a little more than adex but get more tabs with aromosin.

I'm getting dhacks by way


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Im on week four of 500 mg test after two weeks of Adex i bought Aromosin. For the first two weeks i also used prop .. I may not have dosed Adex right or given things time to settle down but i have voted Aromasin ( Im currently taking 20mg a day , skipping a day later in the week im injecting e7d). Ive felt with the aromisin there is less water retention , indeed i lost weight when going onto Aromasin ( possible wasnt on high enough dose Adex ) but most importantly for me i feel ten times hornier since changing over. Im 38 but feel like i did when i was 18 :clap: . Im using Noble Aromisin and also watching my nips like a hawk so far no sign of boobs , sensitivity etc etc .. I know from previous to cycle blood work my body makes Estrogen really easily ( ratio of Estradiol to T was high ) .


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been taking aromasin, 12.5 mg a day and my estro blood test was on the low end.

However iv been getting bad bloating, i think its a side effect from the aromasin itself! its listed as one of its medications side effects and a lot of women taking it for breast cancer complain from such!


----------

